# Can Somebody Help Me Understand How to Interpret Turbo by Garrett?



## Hobogoku (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't know how many people are able to buy a turbo from Turbo by Garrett. I simply cannot understand what their codes stand for, so alas, I cannot find what turbo would fit (and be right) on my '01 Sentra SE 2.0. Their stuff is just confusing to me... help!:givebeer:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what are your hp needs/goals?
t25 t28 or gt2871 would all be good turbos for a 2 liter.


----------



## Hobogoku (Nov 9, 2007)

well, the total gain that i want (along with all other modifications such as cams, exhaust, etc.) is to have 300hp more or less. But how do you know what is good for a 2 liter engine vs. a 3.5 liter for example? That's what i want to know...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ill tell you right now, if youre looking for 300hp or so, than a t28 or gt28 will do it easily. 
you need to look up and learn compressor maps and familiarize yourself with them.
once you understand how those work, youll have a better understanding of what works with what.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

To run a turbo like a T28 on your SR20, you'll need to upgrade the fuel system also. Ditch the factory injectors and get some 370cc ones from the SR20DET. Otherwise, your engine will starve itself for fuel. You will also want to upgrade your fuel pump and fuel pressure regulator, as well as get some form of fuel management system (Megasquirt, JWT or Calum ECU, or S-AFC).


----------



## Hobogoku (Nov 9, 2007)

holy shit you guys! Thanks a lot! This really helps. Oh, and Biscuits, is it also the same thing if I get the GT28? And just a little add-on, can you guys give me a rough estimate on how much this is all gonna cost?

Oh, and have any of you guys tried doing a twin turbo on the Sentra? I'm thinkin about it. The fuel injectors, pump, and regulator already seem much but useful. Do you guys think I'll need a fuel rail as well? And a turbo exhaust system isn't necessarily needed right away is it?

Thanks again for helpin!


----------



## Chozen (Aug 22, 2007)

Hobogoku, you need to be no www.sr20forum.com. 
Go to the turbo section. Learn and do research. Forget about the twin turbo SR20. Or anything twin turbo 4 cylinder. Its a stupid and impractical idea. Theres only so much exhaust energy available to spool a turbo with a 4 cylinder. Twin turbos are suited for V oriented motors where it would be easier to have a turbo on each bank. Or inline 6 motors where OEM manufacturers want to give the buyer response and minimal lag. On any of the builds of inline 6's that make serious power, you will find that the builder ditched the twins and went with a big single. 

I did exactly what you are trying to do with your B15 on my old B13 SE-R. Its pretty much the same thing., just a different body style car. The good news is your B15 trans is as strong as they come and is an upgrade for people with B13s and B14s, you have an advantage there. The older tranny's do not hold much power. There are a hundred and one ways to turbocharge an SR20DE. Go with a T28 setup using a factory GTI-R manifold, and go with some big sidefeed injectors and a Z32 MAF and get an ECU tuned for these things. For the ECU, save some money and go here: Nissan ecu tuning 

There is a lot of information on SR20forum about how to do this, just plan on having some downtime and be prepared to drill and tap your block for the turbo oil return. Assuming that you are not experienced working on cars, you are going to have a big job ahead of you. I've been an auto tech, so that helped. But if you are someone who does not have a lot of experience working on cars, Im telling you, you had better know what you are getting yourself into. Its not that really that hard, don't let me discourage you, Im just giving you a heads up. Its going to cost you in between $2000 and $3000 to get it done right. Thats if you are doing all the work yourself.


----------

